# I need your help (leave of absence from college)



## ASRA (Dec 2, 2006)

hi this is asra.. 
i am studying in karachi in a veryreputed gov college doin my mbbs... i m second year
i wanna knw if someone gets married and by chance go to usa wil i b able to continue my studies lik from third or fourth year

help needed urgently...in details plz...thanks


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

ASRA said:


> hi this is asra..
> i am studying in karachi in a veryreputed gov college doin my mbbs... i m second year
> i wanna knw if someone gets married and by chance go to usa wil i b able to continue my studies lik from third or fourth year
> 
> help needed urgently...in details plz...thanks


If you are asking whether you can continue med school in the U.S. the answer is no.


----------

